# non classical music you just order



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I order the last IRFAN '' the eternal return'' it gonna cost me nearly of 40$ bucks , but i want there lastest opus, since they are skill perfectionists.I would like to thank TC menber for making me discover em.

Than it could take weeks all i can do is wait...than i gave up on buying the box-set of arcana since it's out of print. This were for the non classical i order.

It better be the best darn album, i have high expectation about it...


:tiphat:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm waiting for black metal in my mailbox...Urgehal, postmortem album and Rotting Christ (very ugly name...)


----------

